# I thought this was about generators?



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

This seemed like a nice forum when I joined, now there are so many bull **** posts that it is hard to call this a generator forum. It is a shame that the moderators, if there are any, don't clean up the crap and block the unwanted stuff. Just my .02


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

I can't take all this bill ****. If this was a real forum it would be great. I am going to look for a forum that actually talks about generators.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

It would appear to be a shortage of moderators and a surplus of spammers.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you to the moderators for the forum clean up


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Glad the Moderators could get this on-going problem resolved. For those who say they are leaving....if you think you can fix it, then please step forward - I am sure the Forum could use your expertise.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

RonJ said:


> Glad the Moderators could get this on-going problem resolved. For those who say they are leaving....if you think you can fix it, then please step forward - I am sure the Forum could use your expertise.


I never claimed to be a forum expert, just know my way around generators and looking for a good forum to join.


----------

